# Mit content-div frameset ersetzen



## Slin61 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn mich mit div's leider nicht so gut aus. Ich hab sie nur für css angewandt.
Jetzt versuche ich den Befehl frameset zu ersetzen und habe gelesen, dass das mit divs geht.
Hier ist mein schlechter erster Versuch:


```
<a href="localhost/Button.html" target="content">Klicken</a>
<div name="content"></div>
```
So hat das mit den framesets zwar geklappt, ist aber hier nicht möglich.


----------



## ComFreek (8. Januar 2011)

Nein sowas geht gar nicht!
Wo hast du denn diese Information her?

Man kann in DIVs (oder andere HTML-Elemente) dynamisch Content per JavaScript/AJAX oder PHP reinladen.


----------



## Slin61 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir den frameset angesehen und es ausprobiert. Naja, und es dann versucht zu übertragen. Kannst du mir denn dabei helfen? Am besten wäre es mit php, weil ich mich damit auskenn


----------



## ComFreek (8. Januar 2011)

Es gibt zwei grobe Wege:

Entweder kannst du die HTML-Datei der Reihe nach aufbauen, indem du nacheinander die benötigten Teilstücke lädst:

```
require("header.php");
require("content.php");
require("footer.php");
```

Oder du benutzt eine Templateengine, wobei diese aber komplizierter sind.

Wenn du aber auf beides keine Lust hast, dann kannst du ein Content-Management-System benutzen.


----------



## Slin61 (9. Januar 2011)

Ok. Ich werd mal gucken ob das so passt. Ich hab da aber noch eine Frage: Kann man die auch nebeneinander anzeigen lassen?


----------



## ComFreek (9. Januar 2011)

Meinst du die einzelnen Bereiche der Seite?
Das ist dann Aufgabe des HTML und CSS.

Die Zusammensetzung dieser ist aber Aufgabe von PHP.


----------

